# Please critique cow-bred QH filly



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thinking of purchasing this 2 year old as a performance prospect/project but would like to hear a more experienced person's view on her conformation.

My critique (feel free to correct me!): nice long neck (she has it raised a little high but if she were to lower it I think she'd look a little more balanced in that regard), well-set on a good shoulder. Average length back, a bit of a dip or jumper's bump, but good croup angle and hindquarter muscling. Low-set knees and hocks, nice angle to the hocks. Wasn't sure about the size of the hocks. Short, sloping pastern bone.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Overall, not a bad looking 2-year-old by any means. 

Personally, I think her neck would still be short, even if she had her head lowered. Or it could be her neck is proportionate to her body, but then her back is a little long.

Seems to be pretty level for a 2-year-old, and not downhill so that is good. Hocks could be a little lower to the ground for my tastes. Can't really tell how straight the hocks are from the way he is standing.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

The owner also mentioned to me that she comes from a slow-growing line of Quarter Horses. Since the neck is one of the last things to stretch out and grow, I'm not too concerned in that regard. 

You think her hocks are high? Interesting - it could just be the way she's standing. What would you consider low hocks? Can you post pictures of horses with low hocks vs high hocks?

Anyone else have thoughts on this filly?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Carrie94 said:


> You think her hocks are high? Interesting - it could just be the way she's standing. What would you consider low hocks? Can you post pictures of horses with low hocks vs high hocks?


I wouldn't necessarily call them high. I just personally prefer them to be a tad lower. 

Would be nice to see him standing square. I kinda suspect him to be a little bit post-legged, but it's just so hard to tell.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what sort of "performance"?

I think she's perfectly lovely. really like her shoulder and front legs. almost looks more thorourghbred.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Her neck is not short, a way to tell is the topside of the neck should be twice as long as the underside, and hers is. Her hocks are okay, her front knees are nice and low. This is a nice horse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I would like to see a picture of her standing square too. In this one her butt looks off. Like she has a hunters bump and then a hollowed out place between it and her tail head. Could very well be the way she is standing or a shadow though. If it's just the photo I think she will be quite the looker when she's fully mature.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> what sort of "performance"?


All-around performance. I like to use my horses in a variety of disciplines. So for western that could be anything from trail riding to cutting to barrel racing, but focusing mainly on reining. I also do some jumping. Not that I expect her to be able to do all of these really well, but I do expect that she does them. I think it makes for a really versatile horse.

Thanks all for your critiques! Appreciated!


----------

